# Takata Airbag Recall



## Mak3 (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey fellow A3ers,

Today, I received an email about my car potentially being affected by the recall. I'm not sure if some people here were already aware of this situation, and I wanted to give you guys who weren't aware a heads up.

You can type your VIN # at the link below to see if you are affected:

http://web.audiusa.com/recall/

Here is the rest of the body from the email I received:

Some facts:

1.) Many cars with the covered years and models are not included in this recall and may have no additional concerns.

2.) This recall affects around thirty million vehicles currently on the road across 14 different manufacturers of automobiles. It is the largest safety recall in US history. Audi has about 160,000 of these vehicles.

3.) Once repair and replacement parts are available, you will receive an additional letter directing to schedule this repair with an authorized Audi dealer. This communication will be clearly marked as important safety information and have the Department of Transportation (DOT) and National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) logos.

4.) The following website can be quickly checked to see if your Audi is part of the recall. This site will also check if any additional service campaigns or recalls are currently open on your Audi. Please let us know if any other actions are open on your Audi. http://web.audiusa.com/recall/

5.) Audi has a client Takata Client Loyalty Program to offer clients additional financial incentive to trade their Audi vehicles now, without delay for the recall to be completed. 

The following years and models are included in the recall – we are pleased to complete this check or feel to use the above link.
* Certain MY 2009-2013 Q5
* Certain MY 2010-2014 A5 Cabriolet
* Certain MY 2006-2013 A3
* Certain MY 2007-2009 A4 Cabriolet


-Mike


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

I was just on the recall site earlier today just checking to make sure everything was fixed on my car when I saw this new recall just pop up. Looks like I'll be taking mine in.


----------



## Stretch44 (May 31, 2015)

I got an email today from my local Audi dealership regarding the Takata recall. Email stated that they would give me an additional $5,000.00 on top of regular trade in value. Not a bad deal.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Stretch44 said:


> I got an email today from my local Audi dealership regarding the Takata recall. Email stated that they would give me an* additional $5,000.00 on top of regular trade in value*. Not a bad deal.


Tempting. What year and model do you have?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Stretch44 said:


> I got an email today from my local Audi dealership regarding the Takata recall. Email stated that they would give me an additional $5,000.00 on top of regular trade in value. Not a bad deal.





neu318 said:


> Tempting. What year and model do you have?


Interesting.. Stretch - did you buy your car from that dealer as well? If Audi is offering a +$5k on trade-in.... I might be getting a new car.


----------



## Stretch44 (May 31, 2015)

I've got a 2012 a3 with about 66,000 miles. It's fairly tempting.


----------



## Stretch44 (May 31, 2015)

BeeAlk said:


> Interesting.. Stretch - did you buy your car from that dealer as well? If Audi is offering a +$5k on trade-in.... I might be getting a new car.


No I didn't, I'm second owner. It is the dealership where the car was originally purchased and I have had service done there.


----------



## VW KEVIN G (Oct 26, 2000)

If my car is affected should I expect a letter even if I am not the first or second owner? Or will I need to follow this recall on my own?
Is that $5000 trade in on a brand new car? Because I would be all over this for a certified used S5.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Not really related but:

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/comp...-emissions-scandal/ar-BBs2eCw?ocid=spartanntp


----------



## jaehee (Jul 2, 2015)

VW KEVIN G said:


> If my car is affected should I expect a letter even if I am not the first or second owner? Or will I need to follow this recall on my own?
> Is that $5000 trade in on a brand new car? Because I would be all over this for a certified used S5.


I would contact AoA.

I'm the third owner of my A3, and when I emailed them about my HPFP/Cam shaft and PCV extended warranties a year ago, they were prompt and nice.

The service representative I've been in touch with emailed me in March to let me know that I was affected but that a repair wasn't available yet. So, reassuring in that they know about my car, but still frustrating as there's no solution.

My next step will be to contact the local dealership where I had work done...


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Just got an email from the dealer which included the following: because your safety is our top priority, Audi has authorized a special Takata loyalty bonus between $3,000 to $6,000, depending on vehicle model, if you decide to upgrade your vehicle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## St_wgn (Apr 20, 2012)

Could you guys post a sc of those dealer emails? I wonder if it will prompt my local dealer to cut me a similar deal.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

OK here's what I don't get - 

Why are the dealerships offering incentives like this? So they give us a few $k (on top of trade in value) for our car and we get a new car with them. That makes sense, they got a new customer.

But now they are stuck with a used car that wont be sellable without a repair. Do they just hold onto the cars until there is a fix and AOA will reimburse them for it? Do they crush our cars? How does this actually make the dealership any money?

Or is this maybe a clever way to keep their customer numbers higher, like damage control, by roping in a new sale with a small incentive like this?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> OK here's what I don't get -
> 
> Why are the dealerships offering incentives like this? So they give us a few $k (on top of trade in value) for our car and we get a new car with them. That makes sense, they got a new customer.
> 
> ...


There job is to keep us hooked on the brand, despite the issues with our current cars.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

St_wgn said:


> Could you guys post a sc of those dealer emails? I wonder if it will prompt my local dealer to cut me a similar deal.


----------



## St_wgn (Apr 20, 2012)

neu318 said:


>


Thank you! I spoke with AoA and their 'canned' answer is that incentives/sales will have to be discussed with local dealers. So YMMV.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Reading the email again I just noticed they start the safety campaign with MY 2009 and newer. Does that mean us older models will not get the recall?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

A discussion regarding upgrading to another vehicle is a head scratcher to me. Are you boys really thinking about getting rid of a wagon and switching to a sedan. For me, it's wagon for life mentality so I will have the airbag fixed. It's really a lifestyle issue for me.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

neu318 said:


> Reading the email again I just noticed they start the safety campaign with MY 2009 and newer. Does that mean us older models will not get the recall?


I punched in my VIN for my '06 and it has the recall issued for it. Perhaps there is no incentive for pre-09? 



Tcardio said:


> A discussion regarding upgrading to another vehicle is a head scratcher to me. Are you boys really thinking about getting rid of a wagon and switching to a sedan. For me, it's wagon for life mentality so I will have the airbag fixed. It's really a lifestyle issue for me.


I would like to have my car fixed as well. But - there's no fix yet. No telling when the fix will be available. And there are other Audi wagons outside of the A3 line..


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey guys, let's not call our A3s a wagon - let's call it a hatchback, or better yet - Sportback :wave:


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Since we're at it - anybody aware of Takata Airbag recall in Canada ?


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

Bronco said:


> Hey guys, let's not call our A3s a wagon - let's call it a hatchback, or better yet - Sportback :wave:


Come on now. I love the fact I pay less taxes and fees for my "wagon"


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


> I punched in my VIN for my '06 and it has the recall issued for it. Perhaps there is no incentive for pre-09?
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to have my car fixed as well. But - there's no fix yet. No telling when the fix will be available. And there are other Audi wagons outside of the A3 line..


Eh, there's really just the Allroad, if that's your thing.

That said, I saw a guy in an SQ5 with an RS grille on my drive home today. We exchanged knowing glances. I think I'd rock an SQ5 with a mild drop...and an intake and tune...


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Tcardio said:


> A discussion regarding upgrading to another vehicle is a head scratcher to me. Are you boys really thinking about getting rid of a wagon and switching to a sedan. For me, it's wagon for life mentality so I will have the airbag fixed. It's really a lifestyle issue for me.


Not a chance I would switch to the 8V. I love my hatch/wagon. Have driven the 8V at work and was not that impressed. Mostly with the interior. when I'm done with the A3 I'm skipping over the sedan and getting an S5 or a well taken care of RS5.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

I was looking at an S3 and the dealer told me they would give me $2k because of the airbag issue with my car.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

vwlippy said:


> I was looking at an S3 and the dealer told me they would give me $2k because of the airbag issue with my car.


Eh i'd get airbag fixed and keep it. 

Sportbacks are better.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Ponto said:


> Eh i'd get airbag fixed and keep it.
> 
> Sportbacks are better.


Yeah, I'm considering a newer A3 as well. Having trouble finding one in my area that doesn't already have 100k miles on it.


----------



## dclbklyn (May 13, 2013)

I entered my VIN# on that site, found that my vehicle was part of recall. I asked the dealer where I service my 2013 8p A3 sportback, and he said "the parts are not available yet," and nothing more. Not a word about trade in, or possible date of fix, zip. Very frustrating to know that an accident may result in my being shredded to death by flying shrapnel.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Got my AOA letter today. Recall but no fix available at this time.


----------



## btitus (Nov 8, 2010)

We got the recall letter today. And lucky us, we have a TDI too. We pretty much need to wait until June before we can think about getting rid of the car, and of course there's no repair for the airbag available. Sucks.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

btitus said:


> We got the recall letter today. And lucky us, we have a TDI too. We pretty much need to wait until June before we can think about getting rid of the car, and of course there's no repair for the airbag available. Sucks.


lol.. the wifes car is a tdi sportwagen. we are using our $500 dealer only credit for service, and the other $500 for deposit on our summer getaway down south. 
VW already bought us a new DPF and EGR pipe, almost $2K worth, under warranty. Otherwise a solid car. 

Steering wheel Grenade with the pin pulled, or roll coal and kill the environment.... hmm which car to drive today?


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

Got my letter :/


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

mypixeladdiction said:


> Got my letter :/


Ditto. Just got mine today


----------



## btitus (Nov 8, 2010)

NYTimes article last night:

_Regulators are expected to announce as early as Wednesday that at least 35 million additional airbags made by Takata will need to be fixed, according to a person briefed on the matter. This would *more than double* what is already the largest automotive recall in American history._

What a disaster.


----------



## caffeine powered (Apr 16, 2007)

I received my letter the other day as well. I was curious about the "trade-in bonus" so I called AoA who was clueless other than to tell me "to contact my local dealer." It seems they dealers are the ones taking care of the customers more so than Audi.

That said, I both the A3 with the intent to keep it until it is longer repairable or gets killed. The airbag begs the question, if it deployed and the mechanical/structural damage was minor, would the insurance company total the A3? If there's no airbags to replace one from deployment, then the car wouldn't be insurable. Takata can only make so many airbags and from the looks of the NYT article they are coming close to financial failure.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Sounds like everybody's getting flat-bottom steering wheels with round (non-Takata) airbags! :beer:


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Got mine last week. Too bad e tron is FWD. Only hatch available.


----------



## caffeine powered (Apr 16, 2007)

TBomb said:


> Sounds like everybody's getting flat-bottom steering wheels with round (non-Takata) airbags! :beer:


That would be sweet. My daughter's '16 Jetta has the flat bottomed steering wheel. I had to drive it for a few hours Monday and the lumps for your hands at 10 & 2 are to my liking. The A3 has less pronounced lumps at 10 & 2.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Seriously though, this is just tragic and the fact that it could have been prevented if they had bothered to take the car in for a repair makes it even worse:

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/07/b...as-after-takata-airbag-ruptures-in-crash.html

That said, at least they have a repair available for those cars. For those who don't have a repair available, what recourse do you have? Drive around in a ticking time bomb? Unplug your airbag and drive around without one? :screwy:


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Sounds like everybody's getting flat-bottom steering wheels with round (non-Takata) airbags! :beer:


Serious question, Would a dealer replace the airbag under recall with one of the round ones if we provide the flat-bottom steering wheel?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

unoudid said:


> Serious question, Would a dealer replace the airbag under recall with one of the round ones if we provide the flat-bottom steering wheel?


do you smoke marry jane's?


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> do you smoke marry jane's?


Just ignorantly hopeful is all.


----------



## Mike.tuomi (Apr 15, 2016)

Just checked my 2012 a3, looks like I have the recall also.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

mypixeladdiction said:


> Got my letter :/


:thumbup:

Missed it, by that much: 









Death by Sportback, love it!

Was I lucky or what a couple months back :facepalm:



:wave:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Sounds like everybody's getting flat-bottom steering wheels with round (non-Takata) airbags! :beer:


Genius.


----------



## Bigo1087 (Feb 19, 2010)

I got my letter a couple weeks ago for my 2009 a3 Quattro. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

I was talking with a few of my coworkers over lunch and they mentioned they had free rentals until their cars had a fix available. I was surprised to see this

http://hondaairbaginfo.com/news-updates/a-message-to-our-customers-about-takata-airbags/



> A Message to Our Customers About Takata Airbags
> The automotive industry is facing an unprecedented challenge in the recall and replacement of millions of Takata airbag inflators. We want to assure you that Honda is committed to addressing the needs and concerns of our customers who are affected by this issue. We stand behind the safety and quality of our products. The protection of the drivers and passengers in our vehicles is our paramount concern.
> 
> With regard to the replacement of Takata airbag inflators in older model Honda and Acura vehicles affected by the recall, we want to reassure our customers that we have an effective customer service system in place to address each owner’s needs and concerns.
> ...


one of my coworkers drives around 800-900 miles a week. I kind of feel bad for his loaner.


----------



## wall man (Jan 2, 2008)

Bronco said:


> Since we're at it - anybody aware of Takata Airbag recall in Canada ?


Yes, I got the letter as well. I'm in a 2008 A3. Not sure what to expect in the way of repair time line. 

I have a fried in San Jose that has a Honda and has a free loaner.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

wall man said:


> Yes, I got the letter as well. I'm in a 2008 A3. Not sure what to expect in the way of repair time line.
> 
> I have a fried in San Jose that has a Honda and has a free loaner.


I wouldn't hold your breath. At this point, the future of Takata is unclear. The scale of this recall is pretty difficult to wrap your head around...but consider the fact that approximately 170,000 Audi vehicles are affected in the US...out of *34 MILLION total vehicles affected in the US*. Audi is not first in line to get replacements.

(source: http://blog.caranddriver.com/massiv...now-including-full-list-of-affected-vehicles/)


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

We have a 2004 Accord that had the airbag fix applied several months ago...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

kgw said:


> We have a 2004 Accord that had the airbag fix applied several months ago...


Honda accounts for approximately *8.5 MILLION* of the affected vehicles, and also is one of Takata's largest customers (and may even end up buying Takata to prevent them from going under). You can bet that they were first in line to get replacements.

What's scary is evidently this has been somewhat public information dating all the way back to the end of 2014, yet many of us were not even aware of it until a month ago.


----------



## Stretch44 (May 31, 2015)

I traded my 2012 A3 in on Sunday for the new e-tron. I've got a baby on the way and the Wife was adamant that we get rid it. A little sad to say good bye, but I've gotta say, the e-tron is pretty nice. While it doesn't drive like my 2012, you can't beat 70 mpg I've been averaging this week. The dealer gave me $6,000.00 off in incentives in addition to the the trade in. I'm also getting a check from California and rebates on next years taxes. The deal was too good to pass up. The dealer gave me just below KBB value even though they can't even sell it until the airbag is fixed.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Stretch44 said:


> I traded my 2012 A3 in on Sunday for the new e-tron. I've got a baby on the way and the Wife was adamant that we get rid it. A little sad to say good bye, but I've gotta say, the e-tron is pretty nice. While it doesn't drive like my 2012, you can't beat 70 mpg I've been averaging this week. The dealer gave me $6,000.00 off in incentives in addition to the the trade in. I'm also getting a check from California and rebates on next years taxes. The deal was too good to pass up. *The dealer gave me just below KBB value *even though they can't even sell it until the airbag is fixed.


That's pretty good information. I was wondering how dealers would respond to taking in un-sellable cars.

In other news, my SO is also terrified of me driving my A3 now. She insists I be safe by taking my motorcycle instead of the car :laugh:


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Just unplug it! :laugh:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

kgw said:


> Just unplug it! :laugh:


Seriously, I'd rather take my chances with no airbag over someone backing into me in a parking lot, setting off the airbag and sending shrapnel into my neck causing me to bleed out.


----------



## adlerlaxking (Oct 28, 2013)

I finally got a letter in the mail about this... I was waiting for it. Now just waiting for the next letter saying I can get it done..


----------



## Bigo1087 (Feb 19, 2010)

Had my e46 m3 passenger side done last year, drivers side was recalled as we,ll no parts yet. Doesn't matter which car I drive....lol

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mak3 (Dec 7, 2008)

How do you unplug it?


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

Mak3 said:


> How do you unplug it?


All joking aside I would be think long and hard about actually disabling your airbag. There's a hell of a lot to consider when you're talking about a statistical averages on this scale, with one of the most important safety devices in your vehicle.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

mypixeladdiction said:


> All joking aside I would be think long and hard about actually disabling your airbag. There's a hell of a lot to consider when you're talking about a statistical averages on this scale, with one of the most important safety devices in your vehicle.


This is a great point. We are talking about 34,000,000 affected vehicles and, depending on whose numbers you look at, fewer than 200 injuries directly related to the airbags. Those are pretty small odds.


----------



## themadgreek (Aug 4, 2015)

TBomb said:


> This is a great point. We are talking about 34,000,000 affected vehicles and, depending on whose numbers you look at, fewer than 200 injuries directly related to the airbags. Those are pretty small odds.


^^^ This


Also, if you are waiting on a letter offering a fix it could take some time. I spoke with the dealer upon receiving my letter a few weeks back, and was told it is going to take around 8 years to re-call and fix all affected vehicles in the US... so you might be waiting a long time. If you're seriously concerned just upgrade to a different wheel/ airbag system :laugh:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

I just wear this when I drive:


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

:laugh:
Mind if I borrow that riot shield with the window for… up to 8 years I guess. As a token of my graditude I will give it a custom paint job before I return it.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Jeez, these airbags are so lethal they can kill people who are just sitting on the couch in their home!

http://www.wsj.com/articles/truck-carrying-takata-air-bag-components-explodes-after-crash-killing-one-1472492799


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

U.S. confirms 11th death due to Takata airbag.

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-autos-takata-idUSKCN12K2R0


----------



## vms150 (Mar 28, 2008)

Have we actually been given the opportunity to bring our cars in for this recall yet? I am still waiting on getting a notice to have this replaced.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

vms150 said:


> Have we actually been given the opportunity to bring our cars in for this recall yet? I am still waiting on getting a notice to have this replaced.


Go to http://www.safercar.gov/ and enter your VIN. Looks like Audi is at the back of the line for replacements.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Bronco said:


> Since we're at it - anybody aware of Takata Airbag recall in Canada ?





wall man said:


> Yes, I got the letter as well. I'm in a 2008 A3. Not sure what to expect in the way of repair time line.
> 
> I have a fried in San Jose that has a Honda and has a free loaner.



FYI for our Canadian A3 owners.

Here is my letter, it says: "A recall repair is not yet available. You will receive a follow up letter once it is confirmed that your dealer has parts & repair instructions available to address this safety recall."

That was in April, no further communication since then.


----------



## ma2kster (Jun 4, 2010)

Very strange thing happened today... I saw another thread about the ABS module recall/reflash and out of curiosity entered my VIN number to the link below. We had already received the Takata recall letter on April 2006 and I had also previously checked the "recalls" website, verified, and was waiting patiently like the rest of you for the resolution. I'm the original owner (2006 FSI, 2.0 MT), and i'm very familiar with the issue through the forums and the press. 

http://web.audiusa.com/recall/

Today. 2/25/2017, according to the Audi link above, there is absolutely no recalls on my VIN! 
Obviously, i couldn't believe my eyes and i called Audi at 1800 253 2834 and inquired further. The rep/advocate told me that there was no Takata recall on our car. When i asserted further that we had already received the letter and that now their system shows conflicting information, she suggested that the letter could have been an error...
I told her that it is scary that there can be an error on matter like this and that they immediately rule out a safety related fumble to be a printing error... What if there is is a system error that shows an affected car/VIN clear? I'm saying that because we have received the letter already in April 2016 and i know from forum threads that the 2006 MY was identified as problematic with the Takata inflators.

If you also received the Audi letter (mine was in April 2016), can you also please double check? does yours still show "open recall" or has it vanished like mine?


----------



## Shizuka (Apr 19, 2006)

ma2kster said:


> Very strange thing happened today... I saw another thread about the ABS module recall/reflash and out of curiosity entered my VIN number to the link below. We had already received the Takata recall letter on April 2006 and I had also previously checked the "recalls" website, verified, and was waiting patiently like the rest of you for the resolution. I'm the original owner (2006 FSI, 2.0 MT), and i'm very familiar with the issue through the forums and the press.
> 
> http://web.audiusa.com/recall/
> 
> ...



Mine is 2006 2.0 dsg and Takata inflator recall is on the system.


----------



## A3REDT (Mar 22, 2014)

ma2kster: I noticed the exact same thing when I checked my VIN for the ABS recall as well. I know I received a letter in the mail about the takata air bag recall, but it shows no recall when I look up my VIN. I also have a 2006 2.0T FSI 6MT, although I'm not the original owner I have owned it for 9 years. I am assuming that there is an issue with their system, I imagine when you call them to look up your VIN for recalls they probably look at the same database, which is why she didn't see any recalls.


----------



## ma2kster (Jun 4, 2010)

A3REDT said:


> ma2kster: I noticed the exact same thing when I checked my VIN for the ABS recall as well. I know I received a letter in the mail about the takata air bag recall, but it shows no recall when I look up my VIN. I also have a 2006 2.0T FSI 6MT, although I'm not the original owner I have owned it for 9 years. I am assuming that there is an issue with their system, I imagine when you call them to look up your VIN for recalls they probably look at the same database, which is why she didn't see any recalls.


Thanks. Good to know that there is at least one more person in my position. The real question/concern for me is what exactly happened that caused my recall position to vanish? If their system has an issue, and they rely on their system, then will AoA ever realize that and commit to replace our driver's airbags when a solution becomes available? I know i received the letter, it is sitting on my desk right now. I also know i did the recall check on their website and verified that my car was affected. Just now, i checked through then NHTSA website and same result... "no recall on the VIN" I wonder if NHTSA website receives its information directly from the Audi source?
If you end up talking to AoA, i'd like to hear what you find out? They tried to tell me that the letter was mistake...

https://www.nhtsa.gov/recalls


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

ma2kster said:


> Very strange thing happened today... I saw another thread about the ABS module recall/reflash and out of curiosity entered my VIN number to the link below. We had already received the Takata recall letter on April 2006 and I had also previously checked the "recalls" website, verified, and was waiting patiently like the rest of you for the resolution. I'm the original owner (2006 FSI, 2.0 MT), and i'm very familiar with the issue through the forums and the press.
> 
> http://web.audiusa.com/recall/
> 
> ...


I just checked and mine is still in NHTSA's system (https://vinrcl.safercar.gov/vin/vinLookup) as needing the recall. Mine is a MY 2006 2.0t.


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

ma2kster said:


> Very strange thing happened today... I saw another thread about the ABS module recall/reflash and out of curiosity entered my VIN number to the link below. We had already received the Takata recall letter on April 2006 and I had also previously checked the "recalls" website, verified, and was waiting patiently like the rest of you for the resolution. I'm the original owner (2006 FSI, 2.0 MT), and i'm very familiar with the issue through the forums and the press.
> 
> http://web.audiusa.com/recall/
> 
> ...


2006 2.0T 6MT checking in... Mine's still showing.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

For all you gents who switched your wheels for flat bottoms and now have the round airbag, what are you planning on doing with the airbag recall? I assume this airbag recall also covers the round airbags or not? Is this recall VIN specific or will they change any tamara airbag regardless of VIN?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Tcardio said:


> For all you gents who switched your wheels for flat bottoms and now have the round airbag, what are you planning on doing with the airbag recall? I assume this airbag recall also covers the round airbags or not? Is this recall VIN specific or will they change any tamara airbag regardless of VIN?


Ignore it. The round airbags are from the 8J TT and are not part of the Takata recall. The recall is most certainly tied to VIN and they would only replace the airbag if it is in a vehicle with a VIN which shows to be affected by the recall. Otherwise, they would have no way of knowing if any arbitrary airbag has been determined to be affected or not.



NHTSA said:


> Audi
> 
> 2006-2013 Audi A3
> 2005-2008 Audi A4 Avant
> ...


----------



## ma2kster (Jun 4, 2010)

AoA called today in response to my inquiry about having received the letter in April 2016 and now the recalls link not showing any open recalls.
The rep says "Few VINs were mistakenly given letters"... He didn't elaborate any further. I have a 2006 MT FSI, we had received delivery in May of 2015 (very early 8P A3 in the US). I suggest everyone double-check via the recall link. Just because you received the Takata letter doesn't necessarily mean much. In my case, had i not asked, we probably would have waited forever for a "solution"....


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

ma2kster said:


> AoA called today in response to my inquiry about having received the letter in April 2016 and now the recalls link not showing any open recalls.
> The rep says "Few VINs were mistakenly given letters"... He didn't elaborate any further. I have a 2006 MT FSI, we had received delivery in May of 2015 (very early 8P A3 in the US). I suggest everyone double-check via the recall link. Just because you received the Takata letter doesn't necessarily mean much. In my case, had i not asked, we probably would have waited forever for a "solution"....


Interesting. My car was one of _the_ first 8Ps in the US, but it is definitely on the list.


----------



## ma2kster (Jun 4, 2010)

BeeAlk said:


> Interesting. My car was one of _the_ first 8Ps in the US, but it is definitely on the list.


Well, maybe it is more complicated then the build sequence... They are telling me that the April 2016 letter we received was a mistake and my airbag should be fine... my PR sticker shows 03/05 as the build date.
One fellow A3er, on post 71, says he is in the same situation with me: letter received,also verified vial website link, and then the recall vanishes from Audi's systems


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

https://jalopnik.com/thousands-of-you-are-still-riding-around-with-deadly-ai-1825475742

:wave:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

ma2kster said:


> Well, maybe it is more complicated then the build sequence... They are telling me that the April 2016 letter we received was a mistake and my airbag should be fine... my PR sticker shows 03/05 as the build date.
> One fellow A3er, on post 71, says he is in the same situation with me: letter received,also verified vial website link, and then the recall vanishes from Audi's systems


I'm in the exact same situation- I called this past Monday, as my April 2016 letter said that Audi would contact me when parts were available. A year later I called AoA- they said there were a group of early A3s (about 1000-2000)- my build is the same as yours- that 'were mistakenly identified'. She checked 3 different data bases, no recall for my VIN.


----------



## Ulua4me2012 (May 8, 2012)

skotti said:


> I'm in the exact same situation- I called this past Monday, as my April 2016 letter said that Audi would contact me when parts were available. A year later I called AoA- they said there were a group of early A3s (about 1000-2000)- my build is the same as yours- that 'were mistakenly identified'. She checked 3 different data bases, no recall for my VIN.


They replaced "part one" of the airbag fix on my 06. Told me Audi was still working on the "part two" fix and have not come up with a part yet.....They did try and sell me some tires I didnt need though :screwy:...Good lookin out Audi...:laugh:


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Time to get a TT Mk 2 FBSW FTW!! ( ͡°( ͡° ͜ʖ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)ʖ ͡°) ͡°)










( ͡ᵔ ͜ʖ ͡ᵔ )


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

kgw said:


> Time to get a TT Mk 2 FBSW FTW!!


That would cost more than the car is worth at this point. 

Someone's still trying to sue: https://www.mahanyertl.com/2018/takata-airbag-vw-audi-volkswagen-compensation/


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Can't be true!!



MisterJJ said:


> That would cost more than the car is worth at this point.
> 
> Someone's still trying to sue: https://www.mahanyertl.com/2018/takata-airbag-vw-audi-volkswagen-compensation/


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

KBB gives me a trade in value of $1,339. I doubt you could get a TT FBSW and airbag for less than that.

Wait a minute... You can buy a new airbag from the dealer: https://www.jimellisaudiparts.com/products/Audi/2006/A3-20L6-AT/Sabreblack/5679121/8P0880201AJ6PS.html

But they don't have one in stock to replace our defective ones?!?


----------



## knaviaux (May 12, 2009)

*Response for AoA on Schedule for Airbag Replacement*

I've been waiting patiently for the Takata airbag in my 2009 A3 to be replaced, but absolutely no information coming from AoA and every target date the local dealer has given me has come and gone with no joy. So, I recently ping'ed AoA on a schedule and got the following response (which, as always, if of absolutely no help and states "soon" which the dealer has been telling me for the past 2 years - obviously, their definition of "soon" is vastly different than mine):

=-=-=-=-=-=-=
From: Audi Customer Experience Center <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, May 4, 2018, 11:01:02 AM PDT
Subject: Reference #180388219; May 4, 2018; AH

Good afternoon,

Thank you for contacting Audi of America. We appreciate the time you have taken to reach out to us. My name is Alia and I am in receipt of your correspondence and I appreciate the opportunity to assist you.

First and foremost, we sincerely apologize for the delay in our response time. We have been working diligently to respond to our customers as quickly as possible. Your experience is important to us, and sincerely appreciate your patience in this matter.

At this time, we are preparing for the final remedy for the 69R6 Takata airbag recall. Due to this recall being one the biggest in the automotive industry, there were not enough repair parts to address every manufacturer and vehicle affected. As an alternative, there was a “like for like” interim repair meant to replace the older, degrading airbag with the same airbag, only newer, to “set back the clock.”

Audi is in the process of working with Takata and the government agencies on obtaining the necessary parts and tools to perform the final remedy for this recall. Due to the scope and nature of this recall, NHTSA has oversight regarding parts allocation. This is to ensure high risk manufacturers are addressed first. Once replacement parts are available to Audi, please be assured you will receive an additional letter directing you to schedule this repair with your authorized Audi dealership. This should be available soon.

Although we do not have a timeframe to share regarding the final remedy just yet, I hope it does help provide clarification on the process. If you have any additional questions, please contact the Audi Customer Experience Center by phone at +1 800 822 2834 or by replying to this email.

Warmest regards,

Alia H.

Audi Social Care Advocate

Audi of America, Inc.
Customer Experience
3800 Hamlin Road
Auburn Hills, MI 48326
United States of America
Tel. +1 800 822 2834
Fax +1 248 754 6521
mailto:[email protected]
http://www.audiusa.com


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

I just kept my eyes open, and grabbed the one a fellow Fortitude offered in the classifieds: $800...Granted, not a purely economical purchase, But...



MisterJJ said:


> KBB gives me a trade in value of $1,339. I doubt you could get a TT FBSW and airbag for less than that.
> 
> Wait a minute... You can buy a new airbag from the dealer: https://www.jimellisaudiparts.com/p...0L6-AT/Sabreblack/5679121/8P0880201AJ6PS.html
> 
> But they don't have one in stock to replace our defective ones?!?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Oh the irony...


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

TBomb said:


> Ignore it. The round airbags are from the 8J TT and are not part of the Takata recall. The recall is most certainly tied to VIN and they would only replace the airbag if it is in a vehicle with a VIN which shows to be affected by the recall. Otherwise, they would have no way of knowing if any arbitrary airbag has been determined to be affected or not.
> 
> [/LIST]
> [/COLOR]


I had the same question, lol. Was wondering what would happen to ppl that changed their wheels. Good to know the round bags weren't made by Takata!

Anyway I've basically been ignoring my mails about this, I'm not sure why. But I think if you go in for an airbag now you have to get another one later because you're just getting a new bag with the same problem. This is what a lot of automakers are doing because actual redesigned bags without the problem aren't available in enough quantity.

The less times I can have a stealer touch my car, the better. TBH I'd like if they could just exchange me the airbag in my hands, old for new, and let me install it myself. However I know they won't go for that--tried with other warranty items before and they refused.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Disappointed, once again. Called dealer... not in stock. Called Audi... some dealers may or may not have parts available. Audi then called dealer to get a time when parts would be available... "Maybe June or July".


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Audi'sRevenge said:


> But I think if you go in for an airbag now you have to get another one later because you're just getting a new bag with the same problem. This is what a lot of automakers are doing because actual redesigned bags without the problem aren't available in enough quantity.


Yep.

I own 2 A3s and took them both on the same day to Audi of Charlotte for the airbag recall/fix. This was in Oct 2017. I had an appt and loaner all set up and everything went according to plan. I left thinking I am done. (as I was told by my SA when checking out)

FF 8 months later and I'm now getting more AoA letters in the mail saying I need to set up further appointments for my airbag recall work. Seems I was not given the correct info at the dealer, they did install a new airbag, they did not install a new airbag inflator. Called the dealer and those parts won't be in until Aug or Sept 2018. What a waste of time to bring it in...only to now be told they only did 50% of the recall.

Never ending saga...


----------

